# que veut dire G3 G4 G5



## minimoi (17 Mars 2005)

Salut, en fait je suis nouveau sous mac et je me pose une question qui va paraitre bete pour certain. C'est quoi la difference qu'il y a entre un G3 / G4 / G5 ? que cela signifie ? Es-ce que un G3 à 800 Mhz marcheras mieux qu'un G4 400 Mhz ? par exemple ? bref je voudrais juste comprendre pour pas finir trop idiot 

Merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2005)

Les mac ont des processeurs RISC appelés PowerPC...
les premiers furent la série 600 ...
après ,il y a eu la troisieme génération appelé G3 par apple ,c'est le Power PC 750 d'IBM...
puis la 4eme ,le G4 qui est le PowerPC 7400 et dérivé de Motorola...
puis enfin la 5eme ,G5 ,qui est le PowerPC 970 d'IBM...
le G4 est plus rapide que le G3 a fréquence égale...
un G4 400 doit etre aussi puissant qu'un G3 700 je pense...


----------



## minimoi (17 Mars 2005)

super réponse   

Donc a part la marque, qu'es ce qui différencie les processeur G3 et G4, G5. la cadence du bus ?
Pourquoi un G4 400 Mhz est il plus rapide qu'un G3 400 ou 700 Mhz ? si cela est exacte.

Mes question sont peut etre trop global est pas assez précisse ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2005)

le G4 a une unité de calcul appelée ativec que n'a pas le G3 ...
le G4 400 peut dépasser le gigaflop ,plus d'1 milliard d'opération par seconde...alors que le G3 700 non.
le G4 est un supercalculaleur,pas le G3 ...
peut etre que d'autres peuvent expliquer çà mieux que moi lol!


----------



## soget (17 Mars 2005)

À l'achat d'une voiture, est-ce que tu regardes le régime moteur ?
Non, tu regardes la puissance, la conso, etc.

Eh bien là c'est pareille, ça tourne moins vite, mais ça développe plus de puissance et ça consomme moins.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> À l'achat d'une voiture, est-ce que tu regardes le régime moteur ?
> Non, tu regardes la puissance, la conso, etc.
> 
> Eh bien là c'est pareille, ça tourne moins vite, mais ça développe plus de puissance et ça consomme moins.



Yep sauf que le G5 qui consomme moins on l'a pas vu encore


----------



## jeanserien (17 Mars 2005)

En fait,
la puissance d'un Processeur se mesure en "Gustavs". Du nom du mathématicien Théobald Gustav (1856-1933). Ce mathématicien doit sa réputation au fait qu'il était capable de faire des opérations fort complexes en un temps record.

Le G3 posséde l'équivalent, en puissance de calcul, de trois Théobald Gustav.

Le G4, de quatre Théobald Gustav.

Le G5, de cinq Théobald Gustav.

Les G5 Biprocesseurs, monstres de calcul, sont des sortes de Théobald Gustav siamois à la puissance 5...

Je ne parle pas des Processeurs Double coeur qui ajoutent à la puissance de calcul de Théobald Gustav sa dimension émotionnelle  :love:  :love: !!


----------



## minimoi (18 Mars 2005)

Avec tous ceci, je comprend un peu plus. Merci de vos explications claire.

Et j m'aperçois qu'il y a des prix nobel    parmis nous.


----------

